

Does running commands in verbose mode slow them down? - KronoS
http://blog.superuser.com/2011/08/01/qotw-does-running-commands-in-verbose-mode-slow-them-down/

======
samuel1604
It can depend to which terminal you are printing as well a slow implementation
of xterm like gnome-terminal can print stuff pretty slow and make the apps
wait compared to a fast implementation (ie: original xterm)

~~~
nodata
Are you sure? gnome-terminal has got a lot faster over the past few years.

~~~
samuel1604
yes lately it does but xterm (or any pure xlib term) are def the fastest ones!

------
pacaro
Ummm, he runs the commands in radically different configurations a grand total
of three times each, and extrapolates a conclusion from that... I don't think
so.

However, from experience, I would say that in a multi-core, multi-threaded
world, you should be careful with your logging; inline logging should be
sending a message to a logging component which serializes all the log
messages, I've seen otherwise well written multi-threaded code suffer from
huge lock contention in logging (I'm looking at you System.Console.WriteLine)

~~~
nhinkle
Hi, I'm the guy who wrote the post. I realize that it wasn't a very scientific
or detailed investigation - it was a quick test to see if there was any
difference between verbose and non-verbose commands. The purpose was also not
to compare Windows vs. Linux, but just to see if there was any difference in
the execution speed when changing the verbosity. I tested two platforms
because I was curious, not to compare them. I may give it a closer look with
more precise testing later; this was just a small practical test to go with a
question highlighted as our "question of the week". If you have some more
detailed thoughts on this, please feel free to comment on the blog, or write
an answer on the original question: <http://superuser.com/q/312877/20088>

